# Do It Yourself Divorce



## goincrazy (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone here actually downloaded the divorce paperwork and filled it out without the assistance of a lawyer? That is what I'm looking to do, but I see so many internet sites that charge money. I'm not really sure of the best place to get the forms. I don't want to obtain the incorrect forms or possibly fill them out wrong. Our divorce should not be messy for the most part. We don't have kids, our cars are paid off, and we don't have credit card debt or anything like that. I don't see the need to pay an attorney when we're not going to fight over anything. We have most of the details worked out.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I did all the paper work and filing myself. I went to the local court house (I'm in Ohio) and they gave me all the paper work for free. Not divorce but dissolution, as well as a separation agreement. Mine was pretty complicated, 20 year marriage, two business's, two kids and lots of accumulated assets, but as long as the two of you can agree on everything you can keep the money out of the lawyers hands. All said and done the process cost me $250 in court filing fee (and half of everything else!), and took less than three months. I did have a pre court date meeting with the court magistrate and she went over the package with me and my soon to be ex. There were just a couple things she had us write up a little differently but it had to do with the children.

Also here is a link to a free legal advise forum I found, it helped tremendously during my divorce. FreeAdvice Legal Forum 

Good luck


----------



## goincrazy (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Your situation sounds pretty complicated, so hopefully mine won't be too difficult. I wonder if I have to go to the court house or if I can download the forms. Maybe I'll call and ask someone. Was any part of the process/paper work (besides kids/business issues) particularly confusing or frustrating? My situation is amicable, and I don't even have plans on moving out of the house before things are finalized.


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

It depends on what state you live in. You should be able to download forms from the clerk of courts office website. They should also have a phone number you can call with questions.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If I remember right the forms are available for download from the court.

They were very easy to fill out, the only hiccup with mine was the child support schedule was changed after I filled out the package so we had to redo that. That was a waste of time because the kids stayed with me an I reduced spousal support so the ex wouldn't pay child support, not that I was trying to do her a favor I just didn't see any reason to send money back and forth.

In the end you still need to appear before a judge, at least in my state. That took all of ten minutes and it was done. I'm an analytical over planner so I walked into court with a dozen folders of "stuff" and all the judge focused on is how the dissolution package was filled out and if we both agreed with it. 

I can't for the life of me understand how people can take years to get divorced, I met one woman who has been going through a divorce for seven years! If you stay mature and be realistic, fair and amicable it's pretty easy to get done.


----------

